# ...



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

*...*

...


----------



## dspahn (Nov 19, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Congrats on your pending purchase, and thanks for your service. Hope the new saw is everything you want it to be. And do post pics when you get her all set up!


----------



## Knotsobeardedww (Feb 27, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


your killin me here i wanna see photo's and how much iof a steel it was ! i love scouring craigslist !


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Great news on the new to you saw. Grats!!! Now I am nearly in the same boat as you. I work in education and its not for the money. But I have been chipping at tools a piece at a time. I have collected a pretty good tool-set. I choose hand tools because he tool-set is smaller. Also older tools pre 1950 were made to last. You can find them almost everywhere. That theory has worked for me so far. All good things come to those who wait. Hang in there you will get it a little at a time. And once you start networking with other local woodworkers the horse trading begins. Woodworkers naturally have a big heart. One of my friends here on lj's hardly has nothing but has given me more tools and wood than you would believe. I am very happy for you and thank you for your military service. Show us some pictures please.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


@dspahn - Thank you kindly Sir. I thank those brave men that served before me to give me the privilege to serve our great nation today. I'll be posting some pics tonight. I have to charge up the ol' capture box.

@Mike R. - Anticipation indeed Sir, Craigslist has proved to be a great source of woodworking plunderage. No longer are the days of scouring the neighborhood corners in search of second hand treasures. Now, if I only catch one of those sweet "Estate" deals you've caught in your previous post. =) My friend, we may be on to something. Pics to come shortly. Giving the ol' cam a chance to charge.

@Superdav721 - Thank you as well kind Sir, Since we are on the same ship, I sit here and wonder what is for chow this evening…lol. Sir, you are the greatest asset of future generations to come. The investment you make into our children is priceless and therefore can't be repaid in a mere salary. Perhaps it's why God has blessed you with that collection of fine woodworking hand tools. Anything Pre 1950, is a treasure indeed. I still have not lost hope in finding those precious pieces one day. I'm setting aside some time to road trip up north to stop by some of those "Antique" shops just to pick up a gem or two (On my budget, perhaps just one). Maybe this is the beggining of some great "sea stories" here on LJ. I hear of the great frienships made here and I anticipate making a few myself (Okay, maybe more than a few). You are quite right when you mention the heart of the woodworker. If I'm not wrong, my Savior was indeed one himself. I see you and your amazing friend are prime examples of the types of people that woodworkers are.

All - Thanks for all your kind words and encouragement. Thank for for taking your time and writing me such words of encouragement. may you all have a great new year ahead!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Hey, if you're ever up around Vicksburg, stop by and see my shop (you can get a preview on my profile). I think I am living proof that a man can have a lot of shop for very little money. It take time, patience, prayer, and faith (ok, and sometimes even more patience). I have a lot of shop with very little money (considering what I have) invested. 99% of what I have has been traded for, found and refurbished, or bought at yard sales. You wouldn't believe the wood stash I have. All I have in it is gas money. I found a free (not dependable, but free when I can get it) wood source for some beautiful lumber. 
So have faith my friend. Hang in there and you can learn to build anything you want. Just go look at some of my projects. I've only been doing this type of stuff for about four years now. You're already ahead of whee I was when I started. My first table saw was a Crapsman I picked up at a flea market for $50. The wings sagged so bad it looked like it was waving at you and the only way you cut anything straight on it was by sheer luck. Always keep your eyes on Classifieds, yard sale listings, and Craiglist.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

*...*

...


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


An outstanding saw. True her up and let it rip. She looks green and mean. Now materials, go find some clean heavy pallets. You would be amazed at the wood that other countries use to make pallets. Get the nails out and start creating. Awesome saw.
Now you have my interest up in your location. I-10? I am up here near Jackson MS of of I-20.
As long as the motor and bearings are in good shape you have something to work with.
have fun.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Great saw, will be easy to set up. I never understood the right and/or left tilt thingy. I m sure there is a reason


----------



## Knotsobeardedww (Feb 27, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


awesome looking saw !


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


@Superdav721 -Thanks for the support. I'll need to start looking aroung the shipyards for some discarded heavy pallets and see what I can find. I'm located down south in Gulf Coast near Biloxi. Kind of made Mississippi my home. There is certainly life after Katrina. Out of such trajedy emerged a community of really great folks. I've been up tp Jackson a few times with the wife. Her parents live up there. Perhaps we could me up sometime for a beverage. Talk some shop. Looking forward to getting the "shop" organized and ready for next spring.

@NormG - I'm pretty curious myself about the left and right tilt tables. I've been told that left tilt saws are better due to the positioning of the fence in relation to the blade. I think as long as I keep the fence opposite of the tilt, I should be safe. Installing a kickback safety mechanism will be my next step after truing it up. Since she is older, I will take my added precautions (safety gear, hold downs, push-blocks, riving knife, etc.). Getting familiar with her is my goal.

@Mike R. - Thanks Sir! Your post regarding the estate sale on CL is the inspiration for my blog. If I could create some decent gems as a family on a military budget, it might inspire a few others to do the same.

As always, keep providing your great insight and experiences on your respective blogs. I read them all daily. Until my next blog entry…Cheers!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


what a beauty. congrats!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


That would be great. There are 4 of us lj's close to each other up here. We have recently meet on a joint project and had a great time, give them a look. Its open to all Mississippi lj's. http://lumberjocks.com/MSlumberjocks


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


@PurpleLev - Thanks for the support and encouragement Sir.

@Superdav721 - I see you guys are up to some colaborative projects. Let me guess, was it Mathias Wandell's Bandsaw? Those are so cool! Friended you all. Hope to catch your blogs and projects.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


It's a secret. And you are a smart woodworker. See I didn't let the cat out of the box. They were cutting round objects today. I had to stay home teenager drama was running amuck.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Paul,

It's good to see you got the saw! A great way to start a new year!! Yours looks a whole lot cleaner than mine was! Mine was moved with the top on and totally packed with sawdust inside (as if it needed more weight)-and down a flight of stairs, too!

We can all learn from each other. I'll be watching for your "upgrades" so maybe I can incorporate them on my Grizzly.

L/W


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


@lightweightladylefty -Good Evening Ma'am, I've decided to continue cleaning her up a bit more (Much of what you see was done after picking her up) and running the much needed electrical work to power her. Unfortunately, the house I lease isn't wired very soundly (or properly insulated at that). I hope to find a good article on making a mobile base and of course an adequate fence. I couldn't dream of picking that beast up again (or bringing her down a case of stairs either). Perhaps I should count my blessings that I didn't have to go through all of that to get her in here.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


@a1Jim - Sir, I recall when I first joined LJ and you welcomed me to the family. I have to say that it has been the inspiration to learn the trade and artform. I read the stories you shared about you and your son and it spoke to my heart. So, here I am a few months later, putting a humble shop together, and anticipating the times that my son and I will spend together making saw dust in the future. a1Jim, you have inspired me to be a woodworker and as a by-product a better dad, and for that I pray for you daily. Kind Regards and Blessing, Paul


----------



## Knotsobeardedww (Feb 27, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


I wasn't sure many people read that thing to be honest but hey im glad , i wrote it because i was so excited and here we are however much time it's been and that saw still cuts like a dream (saw blade needs some sharpening though)


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

*...*

...........


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...........


First nice job. Second I would not weld anything to it. Two reasons. The heat may warp the top and to get it flush the methods to get the weld down to flush will lower the surrounding area. Its not near enough to the blade to cause any interference. I would use some sort of epoxy to fill it. But that is my opinion.
Great job on the cleanup.
These other guys should have a better answer.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...........


@ Superdav721 - Thanks Sir, I've read through a few blogs to see what worked for you. I was even tempted to use the ol' electro on her. I just couldn't justify using the tub to the ol' lady…lol! (Just kidding!). I ended up using a whole lot of elbow grease, WD40, and steel wool to clean her up. Let's just say that I have found a new respect for power tools and moisture along the way… The major reason I wanted to fix these holes is because they have small burs on their outside perimeters that snag boards (Dangerous for an inexperienced, one man operation like mine). I've been told to keep sandpaper off my list of "easy fixes" (You have mentioned this as well in your post). I'm just taking my time with this project because I want to learn the most I can from this experience. Also, my house isn't wired for any 220V Outlets yet (Bummer!). As always, thanks for your advice. I'm totally taking it on this one…epoxy it is!


----------



## Knotsobeardedww (Feb 27, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...........


tape up the bottom of the hols like duct tape or something like that and use epoxy or even bondo would work. duct tape at the bottom should work to keep it in there.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...........


Fantastic job on the table! The holes look more cosmetic to me and I would steer away from any major fixes. The burrs could be handled by needle files. Small strokes that might be a little time consuming but should only affet the target area.

My 2 pennies,

David


----------



## toymike (Nov 17, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...........


Epoxy and a small round file for the burrs


----------



## cwdance1 (Jun 23, 2009)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...........


I would use JB weld, its made for just such a job.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...........


I just caught up on the story here … late to the party as always. First off .. nice score! Second i wouldnt even mess with the holes. The only time a piece of wood will touch them would be if your cutting sheet stock like plywood. Build yourself a good sled and they never be an issue. But then again its your saw and youve treated er well so far so as you wish.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...........


The holes would drive me CRAZY with my OCD .

I'd go epoxy, bondo or JB Weld on them.

Nice job on the sprucing her up!


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...........


Those holes were for a powerfeed. Sure you ll never mount one. Just saying, before you fill em.


----------



## casual1carpenter (Aug 16, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...........


Is looking good… Those holes, why does power feeder come to mind? Why bother filling them? A rat tail file and a lot of light easy strokes, sort of countersink slightly. If you decide you must fill, keep in mind you are only really concerned with the top surface being smooth. If you tape the bottom and fill form the top, you might make a mess of on the top, and that is the part that matters.
Good Luck with however you decide to go.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...........


JB weld will fill them and still be easy to remove if you ever need the holes. I'd cover the holes with clear plastic tape, clamp a backer board over the holes, then turn the saw upside down and build up the JB Weld from the bottom and you won't have to sand the top. Your repair should be flush once you pull off the tape.


----------



## lewis62 (Mar 6, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...........


Why fill them, they could be put into great use. Make a angled board to screw down with those holes and then add a feather board ,adjustable to the blade for ripping . When not using feather board jig, use a counter sink in hand held drill and just lightly hit holes to get rid of burr. Another idea, use to make a guard for over top of blade,arm up and over with clear plexi so you can still see blade, should be out of the way for most work, unless ripping or crosscutting wide plywood.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...........


Drag a 6 inch scale over the holes to make certain that you have burrs protruding upward and its not just the rough edges of the holes that are snaging material. Then ditto earlier comments on filling with JB weld, Conley weld or epoxy. Conley weld has metal particles as a filler, don't know about JB weld.


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...........


I would clean up the holes. Then counter sink the upper face and fill the hole with a bolt. If you at some time in the future wish to use the holes. It will be as easy as removing the fasteners, and installing whatever tool you need to mount to the top of the saw.

That's my 2cents.


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...........


Looks like someone had a power feeder on there at one time. I would not mess with the holes personally, but it would tend to drive me nuts. doesn't look like they would interfere. just file flush. With a sled, you wont even see them most of the time.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...........


Update: I made my decision to fill these holes up for two reasons: (1) No matter how much I would love to own a powerfeeder, my budget will never allow and (2) Even a sled would get caught from time to time on the burrs she had pertruding upwards. I went with the Quick Steel advise because it was cheaper, easier to work with and contains little particles of steel. Did I mention cheap? The healing begins…Thanks to all for the advice.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...........


Paul great repair. I would have done the same.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...........


Thanks Dave! My biggest challenge was moisture. As you already know, it's always humid down here, winter, spring, summer, and fall. Setting time almost doubles itself and keeping clamps aligned to sweaty cast iron can be difficult too. To accomplish the clamping I recruited a few rubber washers which I placed under the clamp seats. Once I had the clamps in place with a brace on the bottom half of the table, I simply mixed the epoxy, waited about 10 minutes for it to harden a bit and used tiny wooden triangles as spatulas to force it in from the top. To ensure I completly filled the hole, I used a small old screwdriver which I found by my car on my way to work this morning (Something told me that it would come in handy!) Then scrape away excess and steel wool it down like it owes you money (Carefully of course!). I found that the second hole was easier than the first because I took my time. Patience always seems like the best remedy for a failed first attempt. As always, thanks for providing your wisdom Dave…


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...........


Update: Decided to read up on creating dovetails and planes this weekend. Thanks Dave for all your recommended reading. Sunday Service was great as usual. Oh, I also surfaced and primered the ol' grizzly while waiting on "Sparky" to wire the garage up (Next week, I hope! So anxious to create some sawdust with her…).










Hope you guys had a great weekend! By the way, who's ahead in Stumpy's Contest? Great concept (Tubafore)


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...........


Paul glad you have been reading. I started dovetails with a marples flush cut saw and a protractor. And the contest has been a blast. There are some great entries. Stumpy will do a video next weekend and we will see.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...........


Me too on being late to this party. I would have recommended counter sink to clear the burrs. Then follow up with screwing a wooden dowel into the holes and cutting/sanding off flush. I also like the Bondo idea as it might be removable later too.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

*...*

...


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...












A simple start would be making a scrub plane ! A german style with the front horn is always nice to look at and to use. 
Then a small block plane - same profile
Then a smoother
Then
Then 
'Then…......the list can go on and on !


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


@canadianchips - Sweet scrub plane! German Engineering always captures my attention. I drove a Wolfsburg VW until the wheels literally feel off… Oh, I was also recommended David Finck's "Making and Mastering Wood Planes". What do you think? Now the challenging part is getting the kids ready to head out to the Bookstore. Thanks for sharing and getting the suggestions rolling…


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Well, no luck finding the book. Going to have to order it online. Until then, back to cleaning the shop and waiting patiently.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Paul words of wisdom. You are on your way, and with that attitude you will get there in no time. Hand tools to me, have to be learned. You can read, watch video's and be told how but you have to get in there and stay at it. If its not working change one thing and try again.
Great post.


----------



## Tokolosi (Dec 14, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Sorry, no help on the planes but Im sure as heck going to follow this blog with interest.

@ Hybridhelix; your VW's wheels fell off?! Normally you have to loosen at least three wheelnuts on those before you can make the bloody wheels fall off so you can replace the car. Lol! I drove my VW for what seems like forever. Took a distracted driver skipping a light at an intersection to finally bury it. Fantastic vehicles. Every single model! Also my father taught me to paralel park in a manual 70's era VW bus. If you can paralel park that thing you can paralell park anything!!! Thing had a three foot long shifter! And yes, it was avocado green with a white top. Werent they all?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


take a look at Div´s blog about making a plane 
there is others who have made planes and blogs about it too

good luck 
Dennis


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Okay, this always happens to me…I have an entire weekend to myself and I mean to accomplish a task or two only to find that I am missing tools or resources…Then on day two (or three in this case), I find the resources I need and it's too late to make any progress…bummer! Well, at least I got lots on intel and I found an intersting link to brainstorm over some hot tea (Something new I'm trying. They say it's great for anxiety disorders). May God pour out His blessing upon you all and may you all have a great night. As always, thanks for your direction and guidance. I greatly value it.

http://www.crfinefurniture.com/1pages/sitelinks/howplane.html


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Paul if you would like some reading tese are rss feeds
A Furnituremaker's Notebood by Darrell Peart
Feed address: http://darrellpeart.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default
Adventures in Woodworking
Feed address: http://adventuresinwoodworking.com/feed/
Arts & Mysteries Blog
Feed address: http://blogs.popularwoodworking.com/blog3/SyndicationService.asmx/GetRss
Benchcrafted
Feed address: http://benchcrafted.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default
Blended Woodworking
Feed address: http://www.blendedwoodworking.com/?feed=rss2
Bob Easton
Feed address: http://www.bob-easton.com/blog/?feed=rss2
Brese Plane
Feed address: http://breseplane.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default
Close Grain
Feed address: http://www.closegrain.com/feeds/posts/default
CreatingSadust.com
Feed address: http://feeds.feedburner.com/creatingsawdust/vWXG
Dan's Shop
Feed address: http://dans-woodshop.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default
Design Matters
Feed address: http://georgewalkerdesign.wordpress.com/feed/
Eccentric Toolworks
Feed address: http://eccentrictoolworks.com/feed/
Evenfall Woodworks
Feed address: http://www.evenfallstudios.com/woodworks/feed/
First Light Woodworking
Feed address: http://firstlightwoodworking.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default
Galoototron
Feed address: http://www.galoototron.com/feed/
Heartwood
Feed address: http://www.rpwoodwork.com/blog/feed/atom/
Joel's Blog at Tools for Working Wood
Feed address: http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/Merchant/merch_rss_start.mvc
John's Blog (Bridge City Tools)
Feed address: http://www.bridgecitytools.com/blog/feed/
Logan Cabinet Shoppe - blog (My personal favourite)
Feed address: http://logancabinetshoppe.weebly.com/1/feed
Lost Art Press Blog
Feed address: http://blog.lostartpress.com/SyndicationService.asmx/GetRss
Lumberjocks.com RSS Feed - All posts (Includes everything posted on LJs including projects, forums, blogs etc. If you don't want to receive everything, then you can subscribe to just the projects RSS feed for example.)
Feed address: http://feeds2.feedburner.com/lumberjocks-all
Matt's Basement Workshop
Feed address: http://mattsbasementworkshop.com/feed/
Musings from the Workbench
Feed address: http://cornishworkshop.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default
Peter Follansbee, joiner's notes
Feed address: http://pfollansbee.wordpress.com/feed/
Philsville
Feed address: http://philsville.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default
Popular Woodworking
Feed address: http://blogs.popularwoodworking.com/editorsblog/SyndicationService.asmx/GetRss
The Bois Shop (another of my favourites)
Feed address: http://theboisshop.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default
The Cottage Workshop
Feed address: http://richardmagbanua.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default
The Folding rule
Feed address: http://foldingrule.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default
The Incidental Woodworker
Feed address: http://incidentalwoodworker.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default
The Part-Time Woodworker
Feed address: http://theparttimewoodworker.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default
The Refined Edge
Feed address: http://refinededge.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default
The Sharpening Blog
Feed address: http://hocktools.wordpress.com/feed/
The Unplugged Woodshop
Feed address: http://feeds.feedburner.com/TheUnpluggedWoodshop
The Village Carpenter
Feed address: http://villagecarpenter.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default
The Woodhaven
Feed address: http://thewoodhaven.co.uk/phpBB3/blog.php/feed/
The Wood Whisperer
Feed address: http://thewoodwhisperer.com/feed/
Toolemera Blog
Feed address: http://feeds.feedburner.com/ToolmeraBlog
Toolmaking Art
Feed address: http://toolmakingart.com/feed/
Wenzloff & Sons
Feed address: http://wenzloffandsons.com/wordpress/feed/
WoodTreks
Feed address: http://feeds.woodtreks.com/woodtreks
Woodwork Joints
Feed address: http://woodworkjoints.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default
Woodworking Magazine
Feed address: http://feeds.feedburner.com/woodworkingmagazine
Here is a list of the audio and video podcasts that I subscribe to in iTunes and watch/listen to either on my iPod, on my PC or on my TV using Apple TV.
Fine Woodworking.com
Podcast URL: http://finewoodworking.blip.tv/rss/itunes/
Handtools & Techniques
Podcast URL: http://handtoolstechniques.blip.tv/rss/itunes/
The iWoodwork Podcast
Podcast URL: http://iwoodwork.libsyn.com/rss
Matt's Basement Workshop
Podcast URL: http://feeds.feedburner.com/MattsBasementWorkshop
Spoken Wood Podcast (from Matt Vanderlist)
Podcast URL: http://feeds.feedburner.com/SpokenWoodPodcast
Modern Woodshop
Podcast URL: http://modernwoodshop.blip.tv/rss/itunes
Popular Woodworking
Podcast URL: http://popwood-videos.blip.tv/rss/itunes/
The Renaissance Woodworker
Podcast URL: http://renaissanceww.blip.tv/rss/itunes
Roughcut Show - Woodworking
Podcast URL: http://www.bobvila.com/RoughCutShow/rss.xml
The Sawdust Chronicles
Podcast URL: http://sawdustchronicles.blip.tv/rss/itunes/
Splintered Board Podcast
Podcast URL: http://splinteredboard.com/podcasts-only/rss2.aspx
Tool Talk (audio podcast not specifically about woodworking, but these two guys crack me up as they talk about tools in their unique way)
Podcast URL: http://feeds.feedburner.com/ToolTalk
The Way of the Galoot
Podcast URL: http://thewayofthegaloot.blip.tv/rss/itunes/
The Wood Whisperer - Wood Talk Online Radio feed
Podcast URL: http://feeds.feedburner.com/woodtalkonline
Woodworker's Resource
Podcast URL: http://feeds.feedburner.com/woodworkersresourcevideo
Woodworking Online Podcast
Podcast URL: http://www.woodworkingonline.com/category/podcast/feed
Woodworking with The Wood Whisperer - iPod
Podcast URL: http://feeds.feedburner.com/TheWoodWhisperer
That should be enough to get you going. ENJOY!


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Sweeeeetttt! Jackpot from the man, the legend…Superdav!


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

*...*

...


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Why humility?

Seems to me that you're doing the thing that I've been best at all my life.
Doing the best you can with what you got.

Nice job, and nice pictures too.

Mike


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


@Bagtown -Thanks Sir, I mentioned "Humility" because it was s one of those projects I said, "This will be easy!" Then about an hour into it, I realized that alot of effort and thought go into making square things round (Without accidentally chipping, cracking, or just plain non-cooperative wood). I learned alot and now appreciate when I see others execute them with such precision. As always, thanks for your advice and kind words.

Paul


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Hey Paul,

Don't "Sir" me, my parents were married. lol
I'm hoping you may have some military in your background and aren't an officer.
No offense to any upper deckers that may read this.

Mike
ex Canadian Navy Boatswains Mate.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Mike - You'd be correct there Boats' - Navy Machinest's Mate. I've always wanted to visit Canada. I hear Maples cheap out there, Ey! Lol.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Dang SQUIDS EVERYWHERE TONIGHT!

Just giving the obligatory inter-service dig - I am an "upper decker" USAF myself (still serving - 17.5yrs Army, 10.5yrs USAF)


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Woah, 2 more years and you wrap it up there Sir! (Full Retirement=30yrs For Non Mil Folk) Is this your Twighlight Tour? I'm sure you got the Shadowbox ready huh?


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Good use of a piece of Mahogany.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


@Rance -Thanks…I'm starting to study Mafe's style. I love the way he restores his tools. Now if I could only find copper inlays and screws (For inlays and fastening) for cheap…

On another subject - I really like your Natural Edge Spalted Maple Bowl. How much skill is required to turn something like that on a lathe?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Paul that's a great build you have done to those chisels. Now you will respect them a bit more every time you whack the fire out of them. I still have my $6.00 set that I bought and am not afraid to use them. Nice job Paul. Keep us posted with the other. What are you going to finish with?


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Superdave - Thanks! I hear I got a great mentor that keeps me inspired. Something about using terms like, "..whack the fire out of them." I really appreciate the book on Dovetails and the links. I've since gone blind reading it every night before bed. But hey, I get use of the cool headlight the military gave me. I plan to start a project as soon as I get my saw wired. This house is a wiring nightmare. Lost power in two rooms yesterday. I think I'll finish these with blood and tears. So far it's the only fitting finish…LOL!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


I started cutting dovetails with a ten dollar flush cut saw. I still have it. Thank Paul.
I have a post on hand tool links on links.
Here
That should keep you busy a while.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Nice chisel handle. I live in a community of machinists and the thing I notice is they make the best finish carpenters. I know the LJ folks are fine wood workers but it is all carpentry of some kind…..some finer that the other. The better the machinist the better the fit and finish. that is what it is all about….fit and finish. Separates the good from the better and the better from the best. I started to say good job on this handle but that sounds like I am making you third instead of first so I will have to say a beautiful handle. LOL


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


@ Grandpa - Thanks Sir, I'm a machinest but in a "Boiler" type way. We've all gotten away from actually creating parts from scratch(We have Machinery Repairmen, but they are hit or miss as well). Now, we are maintenancemen and operators. I agree with you though, having a professional background that requires precision is a tale-tell as to what final product looks like. The detailed stuff really reflects the care taken in the process. However, I love LJ's "not-so-accurate bunch" (Such as myself) because of the creativity they bring to the table. I was told a while back that it was all about creating a happy mix of precision and creativity. As always, thanks for the kind words and advice. Oh, and where is it that you hail from? Curious…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


now you just need to make the rest of the set 
then you will know what beauty is … 

thank´s for sharing 
Dennis


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Very handsome! I like that you went with an atypical shape. The chisel handles that fit my hand best are usually the ones I was just playing around with. I really like them.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Great job. Much character in the design.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Two of Three…Have some finishing to complete but overall pretty satisfied considering the conditions in my shop (Freezing!). Thawing out the ol' finger over some tea. Have a great night and God Bless You All LJ'ers!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


What a nice brother. They look well together. Freezing, you are south of me a 150 miles. It had to be 5 degrees warmer. JK I spent the whole day in coveralls. They are talking about flurries up here tomorrow. I could stand with another shop day snowed in.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


@ Dave: Thanks! Today was pretty cold but I'm sure you get it worse up there. I'm just not used to it being that cold in Florida. The coldest it got was low 60's during the winter. I guess I'm getting a bit older (I mean wiser!). I see you got the ol' driver and the cool "Tools" sign. You need to spoil the ol' lady on Valentine's Day. Remember, they commision all projects . Taking mine to a banquest at church.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Sounds nice. She should enjoy the time with you in church. The best thing the wife and I can give each other is time alone. That is so hard with a house full of teenage girls.
I found this. It was bought at Spirit Horse Ministries. It is hand stitched and in a handmade frame. She will hardly find any thing for herself. I get tons of tools. When she points something out I grab it. Plus the proceeds of this are all donated to a christian group helping kids with horses. They teach the bible and a trade.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Right on!...Buy tools, love on the wife, kids, and further the kingdom! Tri-fecta!


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Nice one Dave.
Listen you guys, no complaining about the cold unless it really is cold…. 
Last week it was about -20C here plus windchill to around -30C at times. That's -4F to -22F.

Now in the cafe we own here in Sackville, it gets hot in the summertime. South facing sandstone building and no AC. The rule there is - If you work at the cafe but are on your off time and come in to the cafe and start complaining about how hot it is to the working staff, then you have to buy everyone that's currently working a beer at the end of the shift.

We got better than a foot of snow last night.
I'd move south in a heartbeat.



Mike


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


And for my next project…


----------



## DevilDoc (Feb 7, 2013)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


I could of sworn you where my NC1…. Doyle around 2008 or so


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Hey DevilDoc…PM me…


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

*...*

...


----------



## retiredandtired (Mar 10, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


What life lessons you learned and will never forget. Wish I could go but I am not getting my feet no higher than the roof of my house, no I don't swim either. Thanks for the post.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Paul you leave me speechless. I would have loved to be there walking the streets and enjoying the craftsmanship of the buildings. There is a Zen in the craftsman of Japan. We have a tendency not to look and listen to the wood and project.
Place a blade of grass between you fingers, pull it with the other hand. It does not bend and pulls straight out. Place it again in between your fingers and push it, it bends and buckles.
Thus there is strength and true-ness in a pull stroke.
Now photography is another little thing I like and it is good to see someone using black and white. Nice.
Thanks Paul you are to kind.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Sounds as though you had several great and lasting experiences while in Japan, Grasshopper. ... 

Old School Sawdust.


----------



## jschmitz1949 (Jan 7, 2010)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Would you mind sharing the name of the read that was recommended to you? I love a good read from time to time.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...












jschmitz1949 - PM Sent…I hope you enjoy it as well! Perhaps we could all comment on it on this thread.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


GrandpaLen -I sure did Sir! It was quite a refreshing experience. I love timber framing the European way as well. My dream would be to be able to help out on a project like that one day. Thanks for your comment.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


David -I used to be scared of flying myself…then the military came along and made me fly everywhere and sail the rest. Go figure huh? Perhaps I could share woodworking across the pond through my blogs with you. It would be my pleasure.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


SuperDav721- I sent it this afternoon. Be on the look out for it in the next few days. I'm just anxiously waiting to start reading it with you. Walking into some of these temples and shrines was amazing. To think that woodworkers were once skilled Swordsmiths and even Samurai back in the day is pretty impressionable. Word in the prefecture (City) is that they were unemployed after they were abolished and turned into skilled artisens and crafters to make ends meet…Woodworkers evolve out of warriors… 










Just a perspective shot of an entrance…Massive!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Most amazing Paul. I await your package. I don't know if I have shown you this.








You have to dig a bit but there is good stuff on his channel
http://www.youtube.com/user/handicraftsjp/videos












http://www.youtube.com/user/japanwoodworker/videos
Thank you Paul for sharing
And I to await the reading.


----------



## hydrohillbilly (Jan 28, 2012)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Great stuff Paul welcome back


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Welcome home Paul…..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


I got your book today. I can't wait for this evening, for all to get silent and sit down for a good read. 
Thank you for your gift.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


@hydrohillbilly & @boxcarmarty - Thank you kindly for the warm welcome home. I just got up after a long night of work…I can't wait to hit the shop. There's a old painted cabinet that has been looking at me funny…sounds like it needs to be turned into a chisel chest a'la' Superdave and Mafe! LOL!

@superdav721 - Sweet brother! Can't wait to get practicing and sharing ideas!


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Spent an entire day failing miserably in the shop…Sharpened chisels, bought japanese saw all fails…trying really hard not to become discouraged. Thank God for tommorrow…oh wait…it's the Lord's day. I digress.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


I got stuck making picture frames.
With planes and chisels and square nails. They still wore me out. Almost finished. 
I started the book. It is going to take some serious study.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Some like you had a day all of it's own yourself. Right now the only thing keeping me sane is a sharpening stone and a piece of steel I found in the garage. Sharpening stuff just brings my usual good mood back around. Weird huh?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


The wife is sick and has asked me to build frames for the kids pictures hanging on the living room wall. I hate picture frames, but she asks for so little.
Solitude is the best way to work stress out for me. And having sharp tools is a plus.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that brother. I'll keep her in my prayers tonight. I loved making picture frames. Of course, I never made any that were good enough to hang. Yeah, I could see how being alone for awhile to deal with your fustration could help. Unfortunately, solitude is scare and in between around here. I picked up a cheap Japanese flush saw from HF. I like it for what it does. I just realize now how important it is having the right tools for the right job. But I'm sure soon God will provide them. Till then, work'n out the anger issues. LOL!


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Thank you for the wonderful blog about your stay in Japan and the experiences and insights .
Glad to see you at home and I hope you will share more with us soon .

Kiefer


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


@Kiefer - Thanks Sir. I've been blessed with the ability to see a bit of the world and I am humbled with gratitude for those moments. Every culture has a distinct way of overcoming adversities. That's most;y the impression I got from being over there. It was roughly a year since the quake rocked the island and they are still putting the pieces back together in the north. Odd enough, one of the few things left standing are the shrines. I guess woodworkers can take a bow for stories like that. As always Sir, I wish you many blessings and many more days filled with woodchips and sawdust.

-Paul


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...












Wedding at the Temple (Rare only because not to many non family folks get to experence these)










Oh and there's always free hugs! LOL!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


What a rare opportunity you have had


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


If I was to make one like that IT would have been the only one I made in my life. I'll take the free hugs.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


You have got to watch these Paul
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLB79770F51D155E67&feature=edit_ok


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave,

Yeah, I seen those a few weeks ago…I love the internet for that same reason. If you ever need an idea or perhaps an excuse…she's always there for you.  I subscribed to *your * channel now that I have an account: Job1116 . I'm working on some plans for a japanese style coffee table. Sketchup has a pretty steep learning curve huh?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Paul I work with computers all day. When I go to the shop I use a pencil . Thanks for the subscription


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

*...*

...


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...







Courtesy of Carson Bankford via Vimeo


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Thats the best thing that I have seen all year.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


I'm holding back some tears myself…The Offering video just put so much into perspective for me. No matter how bad my day has been, I'm so glad He have his life for me. Have a great night brother!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


You to Paul. That reached me.


----------



## ArtistryinWood (Apr 21, 2008)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul. Just what i needed to hear tonight.

God Bless


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Nice video…

Thinking about what I need to put in that box.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


That about describes wood working for me as well "get away from technology"


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


that was a great videos its good to just get in the shop and build i think we all learn thur failers and its always good to be reminded of what was done on the cross. i sometimes forget how much he loves me i get caught up in myself and forget that all he wanst is my offering of love


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Like the old proverb by Sister Ann a Shaker Founder "Hearts To God And Hands To Work", thanks for video Paul it move me as well…Wilson


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


I had to watch it again.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Another couple of nice finds. Thanks Paul


----------



## bubbyboy (Jan 10, 2011)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

deleteme said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Cool videos, thanks.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

